# Creative ways to tell people? Whats your story?



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Ok I thought it would be cute to start a thread on cute/unique ways to tell people you're pregnant. I didn't do anything special to tell Dh, but we are going to be cute with my MIL and FIL. Let me share...

We got a classic Winnie the Pooh card, Christopher Robins, Pooh, Piglet and Eeyore are tossing Tigger in the air on a blanket. The text on the front says

"This is certainly a hip-hip-hoorayish sort of day" said Pooh

The inside just says Congratulations.

So I did this with the inside:

Congratulations, Grandma and Grandpa!
Love,
Matt, Lisa, and Baby arriving in September!

I hope they take this pregnancy well. It will be their first grandchild. I'm sure we could wait awhile to tell them, I'm only 5 weeks along, but we have no patience and my Dh really wants them to know soon.

So, did anyone tell anyone in a cute way? Please share!!


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

I didn't do anything cute or special, but I heard some cute ideas:
wrap up the positive preg test and give it to dad (only works on a holiday)
my friend put her kid in a custom prointed tee shirt that said "I'm going to be a big brother!" and emailed a picture of him in it to everyone


----------



## Jennah_Gole (Dec 12, 2001)

I wrote a letter to my husband as if I was the unborn child talking. I have the letter somewhere but basically the child telling his father how much he can't wait to see him, and how much he will love and cherish the relationship that they will have together, etc...it made my husband cry.


----------



## SoHappy (Nov 19, 2001)

One of my sisters gave my parents a nice frame with a photo of herself holding the "positive" pregnancy test.

Another sister made a giant fortune cookie and the paper inside said, "With summer will arrive a new grandchild."

We gave my parents a book called "Always Have Popsicles: The Handbook to Help You Be the Best Grandparent and Really Enjoy Your Grandchildren" and on the inside wrote, "No hurry on the popsicles, I won't even be here until May. Can't wait to meet you!"


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

My sister in law gave all of us cute silver frames with an animal and a small picture of the ultrasound onto which the technician had typed next to an arrow indicating where the baby was in case you couldn't see it , "Surprise! See you in August" This was inside a card that was appropriate for the recipient. Ours was someting along the lines of "To a wonderful Aunt and Uncle." This all came as part of our Hannukah gift.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I was gonna wait till dh's b.day to give him the pg test but I couldn't hold out 2 weeks. 10 of those days he is on vacation so we will be with each other 24/7. So I told him the morning after I took the test.
I liked the ultrasound pic idea but I don't think I can hold out that long telling everyone else in the family.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

We held out until the end of the first trimester. We phoned my parents. In order to get them both on the phone at the same time, told my mom we wanted Daddy to pick up the extension so we could get both of their advice about a car we wanted to buy! Then when they were both on the phone, I told them that really we weren't buying a car...but expecting a baby!

Okay, it wasn't as cute as sending a photo of the positive test, or a t-shirt, but they were pretty excited anyway. In fact I'm choking up just thinking about it.


----------



## sahm (Nov 19, 2001)

I did nothing unique with baby number 1, just too excited and wanted to tell everyone right now. With baby number 2, I had 5 negative preg tests, so had to go get a blood test. When I got the call that it was positive, I tried to call the radio station that I know my dh listens to at work during their request time, because I thought it would be cool to tell him over the radio but they were no longer taking requests. So I got a card and put it in the mailbox for him to find when he got home. On the front it said "Congratulations..." then on the inside it said "You hit the target!!!" I thought it was hilarious because even though the card maker did not intend it to be used for pregnancy, it certainly did apply.

To tell everyone else, we did what someone else already mentioned on this thread. I made a t-shirt for ds#1 that said "I'm going to be a big brother" and then e-mailed a picture of him to everyone. For the grandparents, since they are all close by, we just made sure that he was wearing the shirt the next time we visited, and they caught on that way. It was pretty cute.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

With my first pg we told everyone on dh's birthday. Our families get along well and MIL hosted a bbq for him so both sets of parents were there. We bought them each a card with a picture of a baby on the front and blank inside. Each of us filled out the card to our own parents in the manner most suitable to our personalities. Mine simply said, "guess who's having a baby?", dh on the other hand wrote "guess who's going to be getting fat, fat, fat, fat....." (he's a joker, and I'm constantly being harassed by family for being "too skinny"). His parents read the card first and started telling him to quit being so mean to his wife, while mine started crying and hugging me. It was sooo funny!! Soon his parents caught on and were very excited.
This time I told my parents first because they are out of town (just told on mon.). I called my mom and asked if we could borrow their truck. She asked why, and I told her we needed to buy a new mattress. She was very concerned and wanted to know why we needed a new one. I replied that come Sept. 4 of us won't be able to fit in the one we have. She was shocked and speechless. It was fun.
We are telling the IL's on Sat and dh wants to make them a video. The plan is to tape a side shot of me with the narrative, "this is Laurie now", then show me with a stuffed "pregnant" belly, "this is Laurie in 8 months", and of course followed by a "this is Laurie in 9 months" with me holding a "baby". It will be fun to see how they react, no one even knows we wanted another child already.


----------



## Chelly2003 (Jan 5, 2003)

We found out a week or so before Christmas that we were expecting.
For grandma and grandpa, we bought coffee cups with "the best grandma" and "the best grandpa" and gave them as gifts..... even then they looked at us with a very confused







: look and didn't get it for a few minutes.

Chelly
TTC#3








Kelly 11/16/88








Trenton 08/19/99 :mischeif


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

This is such a great thread! I have been giggling and tearing up as I read each one! Thanks for starting Lisa! I don't have any stories (no pg yet) but I'm inspired and can't wait to do cute and funny things with all of our family members!


----------



## mamina (Sep 30, 2002)

We waited until Xmas to tell my US side of family as Xmas was at our place.
With my Europe side of family we told them when we visited them, even though our little one was just a few weeks...well, we wanted to tell them in person( since we see them only once a year) and also I needed good enough excuse for not drinking that awesome wine we always have over there....

In the US my husband introduced our little announcement as a game: we put beads( w/ letters) in small boxes and asked family to team up and put together our Xmas message for them. It read lease welcome the newest member to our family.

Needless to say that my MIL and SIL were suspicious of my "glow" - so word scrable did not take that long.... We made necklace from those beads( I wore it that night) and are planning on putting it in our baby journal that we have been writing for him/her...


----------



## 1st_Time (Mar 18, 2002)

Well here is my plan for telling everone. I hate to do this to my DH but he has to wait another 2wks because Feb. 2nd is our 1 year wedding anniversary.








I am going to have a + HPT framed and was thinking about getting a baby sized hockey jersey ( we are a big hockey family and whether I am having a boy or a girl it will grow up in the sport) We also saw a NHL game on our honeymoon so it has even more significance ( How many guys do you know that get to see a NHL game on their honeymoon???)









As for the family, I thought it it would be cute to make valentines with the + HPT and give it to them on







Valentines day.







That would put me at 10 wks so it's not too early but I'm still paranoid. It might depend on when my GYNO appt is ( would like to hear a heartbeat first)

Would it be less personal or more of a surprise if I mailed the Valentines? What do you think? It falls on a Friday and I usually work Friday nights.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I gathered my family in the front yard to see my Mom do a Birthday scavenger hunt I sent up. She ran all over the street finding clues and little gifts. The last clue directed her to a piece of paper that read. May 1, 2003.

Let's say there was lots of screaming in the front yard that afternoon!


----------



## Faeanne (Jan 9, 2003)

How I told df this time was I left the + hpt on the back of the toliet w/ the picture in the instructions of the results taped to the wall above it. Nothing really special.

How we plan on telling the rest of the extended family is kinda like a few others have mentioned. We already have 2 ds, so I'm going to make two t-shirts for them. On my older ds' I'll put "I'm a big brother!" on the front and on the back it'll say "Twice!". For my little one I'm gonna write "I'm a little brother!" on the front and put "I'm a big brother too!" on the back. We have a family get-together coming up that I'll have them wear the shirts and see how long it takes before someone realizes what it means and who is the quickest in my family!









Here's a poem that's a great way to tell ppl too, it's really cute! I thought about framing it and giving it to my parents as a special way to tell them.

I do not have a face to see,
Or put inside a frame.
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss,
I don't yet have a name.
You can't yet hold my tiny hands, 'nor whisper in my ear.
It's still too soon to sing a song, or cuddle me so near.
But all will change come summer time,
That's when they say I'm due.
I'll be your third grandchild; I can't wait till I meet you.
All I ask between now and then is your patience while I grow.
I promise I'll be worth the wait, because of all the love we'll know.
So have a Merry Christmas
A wish to you from me.
I cannot wait to be a part
Of this great family!

You can adapt it however you need too. Instead of Merry Christmas it can be Happy Birthday, Happy Valentines Day, or even something as simple as a Beautiful Day.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

What a pretty poem








Could I get that in Portuguese too??


----------



## LGSW (Dec 12, 2002)

With my dad's family, we had a get together (don't remember the occasion, exactly, but it was already happening and I didn't have to organize it specifically for this purpose). My cousin and her family were there, as well as my dad, step-mom, sister, and 2 little brothers. I told everyone I wanted a group picture, and my dad kept insisting that I set the camera up on the tripod so I could be in it. I kept having to refuse, because of my plan! I got everyone in the viewfinder and then said, "Okay everyone, smile and say, Lindsey's Pregnant!" and I snapped the picture just as it was sinking in. Everyone looks befuddled and surprised in the picture. LOL!!

For my inlaw's, I made a hand-painted t-shirt that says, "I'm going to be a BIG SISTER" with two little flowers underneath (one big, one little). I also painted little flowers around the neckline. We had my daughter wear it the night we went over to my inlaws' (I think it was the same day). We didn't say anything, just walked in. My MIL saw a handpainted t shirt and without even seeing what it said, kinda just "knew!" SHe said, "Come here and let me see that shirt!"

For my mom, who lives 4 states away, I found a completely blank card with a random pretty picture on the outside, and taped a tiny newborn sock on the inside. Didn't write anything else! She had to figure it out...hehehe

We had fun with it this time. Last time we told everyone on Christmas morning with a tiny package containing an ultrasound picture!


----------



## saganaga (Nov 23, 2001)

I made pregnancy announcement cards, inside it said:

First came love,
then came marriage,
now comes baby in the baby carriage!
Arriving in the baby carriage around __/__/__

Just add due date & voila! you have a pregnancy announcement card.

Faeanne, I loved the poem, I'm going to use it in my Valentine's Day cards.


----------



## wolfmom (Jan 10, 2003)

my ds was actually concieved on my parents wedding anniversary so we gave them "anniversary gifts" that were grandparenting books. (this was their first grandchild) They were surprised and thought it was cute. for my inlaws we were showing them some pictures of our recent vacation and we stuck the sonogram picture in the middle. they were very suprised. it worked out great for us!


----------



## GOGOSWIFE (May 15, 2006)

Today is May 14, Mothers Day, my dh and I have been trying for a little over a year to get pregnant and have recently gotten checked out for fertility and found out there was something wrong, miraculesly before starting any treatments I tested myself today 3 days before we leave for the bahamas , just to see, I am Pregnant and want a neat way to tell my dh while on the vacation please help.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

I took a photo of me and my two kids, cropped out the entire background and added a blue/pink cloudy background, and labeled us: my oldest was Big Brother, my youngest was Big Sister, and I was Mommy Of Three. I sent it in to YorkPhoto.com and had them make a puzzle out of it, then presented it to my mom. She put it together and didn't seem to notice the "mommy of 3" thing, but when she saw Big Sister I could tell it clicked.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOGOSWIFE*
Today is May 14, Mothers Day, my dh and I have been trying for a little over a year to get pregnant and have recently gotten checked out for fertility and found out there was something wrong, miraculesly before starting any treatments I tested myself today 3 days before we leave for the bahamas , just to see, I am Pregnant and want a neat way to tell my dh while on the vacation please help.

I missed this before.

When I told my DH about our first pregnancy, it was 3 days after his birthday, but I had never gotten him a present, which was unlike me but we both had busy schedules that month. At a routine OB appt I found out I was pregnant. On the way home, I bought 9 red roses (one for each month of pregnancy) and had them arranged with Baby's Breath. I attached the pregnancy test to the bouquet along with a note, "Your birthday present isn't the only thing that's late!" (meaning my period)


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOGOSWIFE*
Today is May 14, Mothers Day, my dh and I have been trying for a little over a year to get pregnant and have recently gotten checked out for fertility and found out there was something wrong, miraculesly before starting any treatments I tested myself today 3 days before we leave for the bahamas , just to see, I am Pregnant and want a neat way to tell my dh while on the vacation please help.

Congratulations!









Too bad it's not a little closer to Father's Day! Is there a special reason for the trip--anniversary or b-day? You could buy him a little "Daddy" type gift to give him at a restaurant. Have one of the waitstaff secretly record his reaction (video or still camera) when he opens it. If not a special occasion, you could say "I've been souvenir shopping today and saw this...thought you might like it!" (or you could "plant" the special gift in the store and let him "find" it on his own). Another idea is to get one of those "Baby" with an arrow shirts and put it on for bed (or in the morning)...see how long it takes him to notice!

Have fun!


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

This is what I did:
For DH:
I set up my camera to take some portraits of the dog. Who wasn't cooperating, so I asked my Dh to come and help. Then I wanted to take some photos of the 2 of us together, with the timer. I told him just before the timer went off. It would have worked great if he reacted when he was supposed to. He reacted after the shutter went.







oh well. We still got a nice shot.

My Parents:
We bought 3 small frames that said Grandkids across the top. Dh wrote on pieces of paper: Mom Name + Dad Name = Baby's Name, Birthdate.
(obviously the real names and birthdates were used). there was one for my sister and family, my brother and family, and then us. We had: ?? and our Estimated due date instead of baby's name.
Very cute.

I think it would have worked better if my mom didn't already know. How she knew, i have no idea. I had just confirmed that day! oh well, mothers seem to know everything.

Friends: we just told 'em. although, I did say that we should have a little tax break at the end of the year. (everyone was really excited)

In-Laws: no special way. Dh just told his mom 'cause I wasn't eating the sashimi, which is very unusual for me. His dad is out to sea and so mil probably told him when she talked to him.

I love to hear/read fun stories about sharing the big news.


----------

